# Question about a bump in the skin.



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe a cyst? Or just an area of inflammation? Keep watching for it, but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it if you can't find it anymore.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl had a few dermal lumps removed last summer. Unfortunately, I can't remember the exact names, but one was some sort of dermal cyst that would fill with fluid, the other was a blood vessel cyst that was flat, hard and black (originally they suggested it might be melanoma) and finally other was a soft tissue sarcoma, but it felt "different" than the cysts. 

That being said, I've since found 2 other small bb pellet sized skin tone spots, but have been to see the oncologists twice and never can find them when we're there. (I swear next time I'm marking it with a permanent marker. ) Like Iowa Gold suggested, they said to just keep a watch for it since they couldn't find them either.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds like they may have resolved but another type of tumor that at times disappears, then returns is a mast cell tumors.
Good suggestions to keep an eye out to see if it returns. Glad for you that it may be nothing at all...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hubbub said:


> My girl had a few dermal lumps removed last summer. Unfortunately, I can't remember the exact names, but one was some sort of dermal cyst that would fill with fluid, the other was a blood vessel cyst that was flat, hard and black (originally they suggested it might be melanoma) and finally other was a soft tissue sarcoma, but it felt "different" than the cysts.
> 
> That being said, I've since found 2 other small bb pellet sized skin tone spots, but have been to see the oncologists twice and never can find them when we're there. (I swear next time I'm marking it with a permanent marker. ) Like Iowa Gold suggested, they said to just keep a watch for it since they couldn't find them either.



I found another one in a different location about an hour ago. I circled it with black marker, but now I can't find it.  Her fur is so thick that the marker is completely hidden! I did get a good look at the lump and it's completely flesh colored, nothing special to it. If I find it again I think I'm going to cut the fur around it, as loathe as I am to do that.

ETA: Found it again. I guess I'm not too worried. It's very small, if I fold up her skin I can easily move it away from her body, so it's not attached to her bone or anything. It reminds me of a large pimple or a cyst or something. It's flesh colored, and doesn't seem to bother her. But I memorized the location this time so I'll closely monitor it.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got a body map that they gave us at the last appt. It's ok (top and bottom view), but I'd been using one that was only side views. I was measuring my girl like a runway model, but sometimes their still elusive!

Since she's been on the thyroid supplement, her fur has really started to get thicker, so I have an idea what you mean. 

Watch and monitor sounds like a good plan! I hope you don't find anymore.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We ended up doing a lump map on Barkley because he had so many of them. It really comes in handy. If anyone has an unmarked map, could they post it here? It might be helpful for many of us!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> We ended up doing a lump map on Barkley because he had so many of them. It really comes in handy. If anyone has an unmarked map, could they post it here? It might be helpful for many of us!


Good suggestion! It took me FUREVER to find one. I'll see if I have the originals to mine and try to upload them. If no one else does it before we go back, I'll pick up another set at the hospital.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is one of a lab, with the skeleton it gives more reference points.
Also the mirror image so you can have a left and right side.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for this!! I hope Flora doesn't develop any more lumps (if she does I think I'll take her into the vet), but I'm going to print this out and map out her current lump. Thank you again.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm guessing it's a sebacious cyst. (Kind of a big zit.)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Here is one of a lab, with the skeleton it gives more reference points.
> Also the mirror image so you can have a left and right side.


Thanks! This one is much better than the one we had for Barkley, which may have been a 25 lb dog size.


----------

